# goby and shrimp



## R/CBOONE72 (Jan 14, 2011)

I purchased a tiger watchman goby, 3 inches long. I'm contemplating the pistol shrimp due to their symbolic relationship and what not. Should I be worrid that if I get the shrimp that there is a chance the shrimp may attempt to hurt the goby since the shrimp has some power? I'm not entirly familiar with the pistol shrimp at this point. Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just make sure you get the right kind of shrimp. Not just any pistolshrimp will do; you need the near-blind ones that hang out with watchmen, not the predatory hunters.


----------



## R/CBOONE72 (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+525+704&pcatid=704
This shrimp will do okay with my tiger watchman goby correct.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I THINK that should work, but don't hold me to it...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, that should work.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

is it this fish? http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+31+224&pcatid=224 if so it is not symbiotic with pistol shrimp.


----------



## R/CBOONE72 (Jan 14, 2011)

forgot about this forum post till today. Yes that is the fish and I was told by the fish store I got it from that it was a shrimp goby. Glad that was cleard up and from now on will do my own research. I never got the shrimp. And a few weeks ago my goby died. Well dissapeared. I pulled the rock away from where it burrowed and from what I can tell it got trapped under there and died. It always fed well at feeding time and had great color so that is my assumption as my parameters were fine.


----------

